# Foods That Are Toxic To Dogs



## RachelK1

Thought many might find this information helpful. Many of the foods listed might surprise you.

Foods That Are Toxic To Dogs | German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## jschrest

I wish they stated why all these things are poisonous. Like the Liver.


----------



## carmspack

Liver and garlic are not toxic to dogs.
In fact liver is necessary .
The problem , as for garlic, is amounts or volume.

Why Organ Meat Is Important For The Raw Fed Dog - Dogs Naturally Magazine

from that article "
Liver also contains one of the best, most usable sources for the body, of iron. Iron is necessary for many functions in the body including formation of hemoglobin, brain development and function, regulation of body temperature, muscle activity and catecholamine metabolism, to name just a few. A lack of iron will have a direct effect on the immune system; it diminishes the number of T- cells and the production of antibodies.
Iron is essential for oxygen to the blood cells. The primary function of iron is oxygen transport and cell respiration. For an anemic person, fatigue is one of the most noticeable symptoms. The iron in liver is one of most easily absorbable and usable sources of iron."

Iron Requirements & Deficiencies in Dogs


----------



## jschrest

carmspack said:


> Liver and garlic are not toxic to dogs.
> In fact liver is necessary .
> The problem , as for garlic, is amounts or volume.
> 
> Why Organ Meat Is Important For The Raw Fed Dog - Dogs Naturally Magazine
> 
> from that article "
> Liver also contains one of the best, most usable sources for the body, of iron. Iron is necessary for many functions in the body including formation of hemoglobin, brain development and function, regulation of body temperature, muscle activity and catecholamine metabolism, to name just a few. A lack of iron will have a direct effect on the immune system; it diminishes the number of T- cells and the production of antibodies.
> Iron is essential for oxygen to the blood cells. The primary function of iron is oxygen transport and cell respiration. For an anemic person, fatigue is one of the most noticeable symptoms. The iron in liver is one of most easily absorbable and usable sources of iron."
> 
> Iron Requirements & Deficiencies in Dogs


Carmen, 

That is what I always heard also, which is why I was wondering why they listed it as a poison for dogs.


----------



## Lilie

I've fed raw eggs for a gazillion years. Never had a problem. I suppose if you fed your dog a bunch of raw eggs at one time, you'd have a problem.


----------



## carmspack

yes , same experience with the raw eggs, no problem 

liver has to do with giving large amounts over a long period of time.

Animal based Vitamin A is accumulated and stored in the liver . 
The dog would need to eat a lot of liver or get COD LIVER oil which is often erroneously given as a source for FISH oil.
It is not the same -- fish oil comes from the pressing of oily fish such as herring . 
Animal sourced Vitamin A fat soluble , stored for future use.

Water soluble vitamin A converted from carotenoids , alpha and beta carotene , found in carrots, red palm oil, sweet potatoes etc is eliminated -- not stored .

Vitamin A Toxicity in Dogs


----------



## RachelK1

jschrest said:


> I wish they stated why all these things are poisonous. Like the Liver.


From the sources I found small amounts of liver are okay. However, liver contains quite a bit of Vitamin A, which can adversely affect your pup’s muscles and bones.


----------



## RachelK1

Lilie said:


> I've fed raw eggs for a gazillion years. Never had a problem. I suppose if you fed your dog a bunch of raw eggs at one time, you'd have a problem.


Several sources I found online state that there are two problems with giving your dog raw eggs. One is the possibility of food poisoning from bacteria like Salmonella or E. coli. The second is that an enzyme in raw eggs interferes with the absorption of a particular B vitamin.

However, not all the sources agree with one another. So I definitely recommend discussing the list with your vet. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## RachelK1

carmspack said:


> Liver and garlic are not toxic to dogs.
> In fact liver is necessary .
> The problem , as for garlic, is amounts or volume.
> 
> Why Organ Meat Is Important For The Raw Fed Dog - Dogs Naturally Magazine
> 
> from that article "
> Liver also contains one of the best, most usable sources for the body, of iron. Iron is necessary for many functions in the body including formation of hemoglobin, brain development and function, regulation of body temperature, muscle activity and catecholamine metabolism, to name just a few. A lack of iron will have a direct effect on the immune system; it diminishes the number of T- cells and the production of antibodies.
> Iron is essential for oxygen to the blood cells. The primary function of iron is oxygen transport and cell respiration. For an anemic person, fatigue is one of the most noticeable symptoms. The iron in liver is one of most easily absorbable and usable sources of iron."
> 
> Iron Requirements & Deficiencies in Dogs


Garlic was a common item listed among many sources including many veterinarians I spoke to as being dangerous for dogs. The problem with garlic is the damaging affects take 3 - 5 days to show up after it has been ingested so the poisoning happens slowly over time. 

Garlic damages the red blood cells causing them to break down and in severe cases may require a blood transfusion to save the dogs life. The amount ingested can definitely play a factor, based on the size of the dog so I always recommend discussing everything on the list with your veterinarian, and get their opinion.

I hope this helps.


----------



## E.Hatch

On feeding raw eggs..

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2005/02/09/raw-eggs.aspx

And garlic..

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/garlic-for-dogs-poison-or-medicine/


----------



## Nikitta

I bought a dog treat maker that has baking powder in one of the recipes.


----------



## Castlemaid

So easy to surf the web and find stuff that someone else found by surfing the web and claimed it must be true because it's on the World Wide Web. 

Though some of the items really are very toxic for dogs and care should taken to keep them away from your dog (chocolate, grapes and raisins, Onions, Macadamias (very toxic), Xilitol (even more dangerous), some of the listed items are completely safe, as long as you are not force-feeding your dog bushel-fulls at a time. 

Here is a bit more in-depth info on some items. 

Apple Seeds: Apple seeds contain cyanide. Yes! THAT cyanide! A deadly poison! So should you call poison control because your dog finished off the apple core you discarded? Truth is that the amount of cyanide in apple seeds is so minuscule, your dog would have to munch his way through a whole big pile of seeds to get enough to have a toxic effect. Plus, the seeds are so small and hard, not likely that if your dog ate an apple core he will have just so happened to crunch open the seeds, and chewed them up each and everyone so that the cyanide could be extracted and available for digestion. Plus, dog cannot digest cellulose, the material that plant cell walls are made from, the the seeds will pass through his system un-digested. Seeing list of toxic foods that contain Apple as toxic is a bit of a stretch. 
snopes.com: Apple Seeds and Cyanide

For raw eggs, this is part of a post I did a while back in the raw-feeding section:



> As for raw eggs, that is a bit more controversial. Most of the arguement against raw eggs is due to a protein in the egg white called avidin, which binds with biotin and makes it unavalable for the body to use. The arguement goes that excess raw egg consumption will cause biotin dificiency over the long term. Mind you, there hasn't been any studies that I know of that would show that long term consumptions of raw eggs will cause biotin deficiencies though, only warnings from concerned sources. However, the yolk is very rich in biotin, richer than the white is in avidin, so the theory goes that there will be still a lot of biotin left over for the body to use.
> 
> I know some people prefer to feed raw eggs sparingly because of this, other will lightly cook the eggs. Cooking deactivates the avidin, so all the biotin in the yolk is available to the dog.
> 
> I feed a raw egg or two several times a week, and for good measure, I often feed it when I'm giving liver, as liver is a very rich source of biotin, just to be safe. Overall, if you feed a balanced raw diet, (i.e. - more than just raw eggs), there is really no reason to worry about biotin deficiency.


Liver: in raw feeding circles, organ meats are meant to be 5 - 10% of a meal. So small amounts. Perhaps is a dog was fed exclusively liver then their would be a concern of vitamin A toxicity or an excess of iron, but normal small amounts is fine, and even healthy. 

Not sure about some of the other items listed, peach and apricot pits are toxic, to dogs and people alike, so best to do one's own research.


----------



## Castlemaid

E.Hatch said:


> On feeding raw eggs..
> 
> Important Update on Eating Raw Eggs 2/9/05
> 
> And garlic..
> 
> Garlic For Dogs: Poison Or Medicine? - Dogs Naturally Magazine


Good articles! Good example of going to trusted, respected sources for info.


----------



## Kyleigh

Lucia, thank you for providing that information!

As someone who feeds raw eggs, garlic and liver to her dogs with ZERO issues (because I did my research properly, spoke with a vet, and followed instructions) ... I always cringe when I see lists that say "toxic" ...


----------



## Nikitta

I think, as other have pointed out, the results of many of those listed are in huge amounts.


----------



## finndog

Sorry but that list is beyond embarrassing.

If liver is on it you might as well put water on it too.


----------



## PuppyLove7

Can anyone tell me what bones/dental sticks are healthy for your dog to chew? I've done my own research and its kind of confusing. I understand that raw hides can be bad as they can hide chemicals in them from processing, and I've read that raw bones can be dangerous because they can house bad bacteria and potentially fracture a tooth. I just wanted some of your opinions on the matter so that I can make sure my pup has something fun to chew as a treat, and also has something that can help care for her teeth. Just as a side not I do plan to brush her teeth regularly as well  Thanks!!


----------



## finndog

PuppyLove7 said:


> Can anyone tell me what bones/dental sticks are healthy for your dog to chew? I've done my own research and its kind of confusing. I understand that raw hides can be bad as they can hide chemicals in them from processing, and I've read that raw bones can be dangerous because they can house bad bacteria and potentially fracture a tooth. I just wanted some of your opinions on the matter so that I can make sure my pup has something fun to chew as a treat, and also has something that can help care for her teeth. Just as a side not I do plan to brush her teeth regularly as well  Thanks!!


Bacteria in bones is negligible as bacteria doesn't affect dogs the same way it affects us, including salmonella and e coli etc.

Research raw feeding. If you do this you won't have to faff about cleaning its teeth.


----------



## SuperG

finndog said:


> Sorry but that list is beyond embarrassing.
> 
> If liver is on it you might as well put water on it too.


Agreed.....all those dog treats and food with liver and garlic in them are just poison I tell ya.

SuperG


----------



## yuriy

Beware of dihydrogen monoxide - it is very prevalent in many foods and can be lethal in excessive amounts!


----------



## Castlemaid

yuriy said:


> Beware of dihydrogen monoxide - it is very prevalent in many foods and can be lethal in excessive amounts!


Ha!


----------



## rileydog

yuriy said:


> Beware of dihydrogen monoxide - it is very prevalent in many foods and can be lethal in excessive amounts!


I hear that 70% of dogs have this in them!


----------



## Leonidas_thegsd

Good info provided in the topic, thanks guys.


----------

